
Google wants the world to switch from standard IMAP to their XOAUTH2 protocol - freescout
https://github.com/google/gmail-oauth2-tools/issues/18
======
Piskvorrr
Two words: lock-in.

~~~
emayljames
Yep. And the commenter sticking up for google not allowing a simple
passthrough of the OAUTH through the IMAP password is just bizzare. Not
allowing this will mean unnecessary coding and changes by thousands of
projects, instead of one simple allowance by google.

